# SBI Debit Card Query



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2009)

Can we use SBI Debit Card in PayPal? If yes,How ? Can we use it as VCC?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes you can use debit card with Paypal! Just as a coincidence i just verified my CC on Paypal 15 mins ago! Debits Cards have different process! Just create an account and you would get to know. Registering is free! They charge $1.95 for the validation which is later added to your Paypal balance!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey,please guide me as paypal is not accepting my debit card...I forgot to mention the card has maestro written on it...so is it supported by paypal?


----------



## Hunky (Nov 20, 2009)

Debit Card do work, but I doubt a SBI *Metro* type card would work..

I guess, the card, debit or credit, needs to be internet enable, meaning it needs to have that CSV code (3 or 4 digit) printed on the back side and issue via recognized banking network, like Visa / Master Card / American Express ..


----------

